# 4/7/18 W.B. Dam.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hit the dam @ westbranch tonight in Hope's for some eyes...lost 2 right at my feet. Around 8:15 pm ended up catching a muskie of course lol. EPIC battle as she hit from about 15 feet out to my left on a little 2.5 inch perch pattern rapala. 2 kind guys came over with a very nice extended net and landed it for me...much appreciated! Snapped off a few pictures and back into the drink she went. Muskie was caught on my 7' medium spinning rod with 6 lb sufix line. 

Got tired of those Berlin walleyes lol...tight lines and good times. 

Don.


----------



## papangler (Apr 5, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Hit the dam @ westbranch tonight in Hope's for some eyes...lost 2 right at my feet. Around 8:15 pm ended up catching a muskie of course lol. EPIC battle as she hit from about 15 feet out to my left on a little 2.5 inch perch pattern rapala. 2 kind guys came over with a very nice extended net and landed it for me...much appreciated! Snapped off a few pictures and back into the drink she went. Muskie was caught on my 7' medium spinning rod with 6 lb sufix line.
> 
> Got tired of those Berlin walleyes lol...tight lines and good times.
> 
> Don.


 Awsome catch TC .thanks for the pics . Ill show those to my grandson in the morning hes been asking me to hook him up on a northern or a muskie


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice job on landing the Muskie


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

nice Muskie! Good job


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

Beautiful fish! Did you get the length on it?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

had to be a BLAST! Congrats on a great catch and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Gene Z said:


> Beautiful fish! Did you get the length on it?


Did not measure or scale up. Had all the tools to do so but didn't even think about it. BIG fish though...easy 20 plus pounds and mid 40's. She was very clean and very THICK ... almost no visable scars or other marks. A simple catch photo release situation. 

Don.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Might have to change your user name to twistedmuskieman, LOL


----------



## Justonemorecast (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nice man!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm always amazed how many are there every spring...good to hear there are still some eyes on the dam too...great catch man.. maybe I'll have to stop going up so late and make early appreance.


----------



## guitar csar (Apr 8, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Hit the dam @ westbranch tonight in Hope's for some eyes...lost 2 right at my feet. Around 8:15 pm ended up catching a muskie of course lol. EPIC battle as she hit from about 15 feet out to my left on a little 2.5 inch perch pattern rapala. 2 kind guys came over with a very nice extended net and landed it for me...much appreciated! Snapped off a few pictures and back into the drink she went. Muskie was caught on my 7' medium spinning rod with 6 lb sufix line.
> 
> Got tired of those Berlin walleyes lol...tight lines and good times.
> 
> Don.


Last week I got the fever and had to get out.I went to the WB dam. I had no one with me. There was no one around and I had no phone. I knew I was gonna catch something. I got two Muskies in my first three casts. The second one was a big one. I put them both back. I couldn't believe it, what a day. It was a firetagger lightning shad. I had 20lb. test fireline with flourocarbon leader. Yours was much fatter than mine, nice fish.


----------



## Madnickq (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Went out again tonight 4/8/18 to the W.B.dam from 7-9ish...almost a carbon copy of night before...just NO fish this time lol. Slight breeze from right to left. Started out tossing bigger stickbaits and actually trying for muskie. After a bit changed up and went with lighter rod/line tossing a double harness rigged with 2 minnows. Took some bumps but no real sets...around 8:15 went back to my bigger lures and what seemed to me was to stir some action in the water as I noticed some smaller eyes darting around my lure as I brought it back close to shore...went back to smaller lures but nothing...anyway good times were had as I simply enjoyed the sunset and a few loons diving here and there. Did see a decent muskie landed by 2 guys in a boat trolling right at sunset. 

Bone cold this evening as when I got to the lot my net was froze solid lol.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I did get a picture of the 2 guys with muskie. You can kinda see it...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Son had one very similar to that at the net there very early today. Vibee got hooked in front of the(too small!) net, fish backed out without the lure! Did jig up a four # eye though!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sweet! Nice eye...they are bigger this year "males/jacks" as my buddy did get a solid 3 plus pounder about 10 days ago.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Best dam ... "dam" in my opinion. Many skunks but many good times...let alone my absolute reflextion/reload fix. Treat it right people bc it will treat you right...

Stay twisted...

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...just checked the weather and I do believe its actually going to be "spring" hammer time! Can't wait till I get a picture worthy fish...they all are to some extent but with actually NOT wearing 3 long sleeve shirts plus hooded sweat shirt...lol. but picture with my OGF t-shirt and a muskie/walleye in front of it LOL.

good times and tight lines. 

Don.


----------



## guitar csar (Apr 8, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Went out again tonight 4/8/18 to the W.B.dam from 7-9ish...almost a carbon copy of night before...just NO fish this time lol. Slight breeze from right to left. Started out tossing bigger stickbaits and actually trying for muskie. After a bit changed up and went with lighter rod/line tossing a double harness rigged with 2 minnows. Took some bumps but no real sets...around 8:15 went back to my bigger lures and what seemed to me was to stir some action in the water as I noticed some smaller eyes darting around my lure as I brought it back close to shore...went back to smaller lures but nothing...anyway good times were had as I simply enjoyed the sunset and a few loons diving here and there. Did see a decent muskie landed by 2 guys in a boat trolling right at sunset.
> 
> Bone cold this evening as when I got to the lot my net was froze solid lol.
> 
> Don.


I know it gets you going when you can see them like that, playing around at the top, but I never catch anything when I see them. I think when they feed they ambush prey so you won't see them. I could be wrong.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on the muskie! You always seem to catch the big ones no matter what lure you are using! I need to get my butt out there!


----------



## guitar csar (Apr 8, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Went out again tonight 4/8/18 to the W.B.dam from 7-9ish...almost a carbon copy of night before...just NO fish this time lol. Slight breeze from right to left. Started out tossing bigger stickbaits and actually trying for muskie. After a bit changed up and went with lighter rod/line tossing a double harness rigged with 2 minnows. Took some bumps but no real sets...around 8:15 went back to my bigger lures and what seemed to me was to stir some action in the water as I noticed some smaller eyes darting around my lure as I brought it back close to shore...went back to smaller lures but nothing...anyway good times were had as I simply enjoyed the sunset and a few loons diving here and there. Did see a decent muskie landed by 2 guys in a boat trolling right at sunset.
> 
> Bone cold this evening as when I got to the lot my net was froze solid lol.
> 
> Don.


It was cold yesterday. I'l probably see you out there when it gets a little warmer. It's either there or Milton for me. It's tough to keep me off the lake after the start I've had. I'm sure it's the same for you. I have a cold right now and that's about the only thing that will keep me home.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

That's a thrill and a half. It will get a lot of butts out to the water.Nice work! --Tim


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice job twisted!!!


----------

